# a few pics of my 200



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Front view from the side...

http://www.printroom.com/EditAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=blackb14&album_id=129589&image_id=1


Front view

http://www.printroom.com/EditAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=blackb14&album_id=129589&image_id=2

View of the 12 "sub

http://www.printroom.com/EditAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=blackb14&album_id=129589&image_id=1


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

They dont work cause we have to log in.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

my bad...

front view from side:
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=blackb14&album_id=129589&image_id=0

front view
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=blackb14&album_id=129589&image_id=2

12" sub view
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=blackb14&album_id=129589&image_id=1


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Not bad. If you drop that car and get those wheels done in Gunmetal Grey that would look pretty good.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

yeah, i'd love to get my car dropeed a few " and get some new rims...but with the amount of cash, i have, $50...i kinda can't do shit..


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

IMO nice car but ditch the bumps (just dead weight), $ell, and drop it a couple "s.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

ditch the sound system...? ah i couldn't do that, it sounds way too good. i know i know..i should choose between style or speed but i like them both


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you just ain't cool without bumps


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

sno said:


> *you just ain't cool without bumps    *



Only if you aint got no power behind the wheels.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I need photoshop badly.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Nostrodomas, wait, so that it the photoshop image if i lowered it? is that it? how much would i have to lower it to hug the rims nicely like that?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

$50 bucks could buy you some clear corners like in the photoshop. You'd even have money left for white bulbs, or lunch.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You would need coil overs and some shortened struts, to achieve the look in the photoshop pic.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

coil overs and some shortened struts...how much would that be roughly? i've got the clear corners, the one from the front is just before i got them.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Problly around 1,200 dollars. But you can just get the coil overs and new struts not shortened, for around 250 on e bay. The thing that is the most expinsive is gonna be the shortened struts. Either 235 or 335, depending on if you want reg spring mounted struts or the threaded body ones. If you just go with stock length struts and you take it down too low, the way it looks in the pic (almost but not that low). Your ride will suffer terriblly.


----------

